# Smoked weed 5 days ago, still spaced out



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

I wasn't sure where to post this, but since marijuana is considered a med in some states, I might as well post it here. I don't know if that's a violation of the rules.

I usually never smoke joints, maybe done it 5 times in my life at most, because I don't find any pleasure in doing so. Sunday night we shared a joint between 3 friends - I was also drunk - and I made the mistake of taking a couple hits. Since then, I've been feeling spaced out. I feel a bit clumsy, I'm not as sharp mentally, and it's frankly annoying. Could be some sort of temporary derealization disorder.

*Is it normal to experience residual effects from marijuana days after you smoked it?* I hate the feeling.

Edit: I'm not taking any meds as we speak. Been clean from antidepressants for 5 weeks or so.


----------



## ravenseldoncat (Feb 18, 2014)

I don't know, but I have had a similar experience with weed. It has convinced me not to do it anymore.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Hmmm 5 days after? I think not.
You take medication? Combining alcohol with weed and pills may be a little bit too much.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Yeah it's normal. Back when I used to smoke more often I always had "brain fog" the next couple of days afterwards. It made me very lazy and mellow but it goes away in a week or so.


----------



## Aerovis (Feb 28, 2014)

5 days later? Sounds very unlikely. I'm fine 5 hours later.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Last Monday I smoked 2 blunts to the dome of some indica bud and I was couch locked for 5 hours. The next night I smoked another blunt of what I believe to be the same strain and I felt like I was tripping and and most had a panic attack. I got very paranoid and thought I was going to have a heart attack or my heart was going to give out. It was the worst experience I have had with cannabis and maybe it was because of the high thc content, my anxiety, paranoia, my surroundings, or a combination of both. I had chest pains for another 2 days after that. I also threw up from it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mr Bacon said:


> I wasn't sure where to post this, but since marijuana is considered a med in some states, I might as well post it here. I don't know if that's a violation of the rules.
> 
> I usually never smoke joints, maybe done it 5 times in my life at most, because I don't find any pleasure in doing so. Sunday night we shared a joint between 3 friends - I was also drunk - and I made the mistake of taking a couple hits. Since then, I've been feeling spaced out. I feel a bit clumsy, I'm not as sharp mentally, and it's frankly annoying. Could be some sort of temporary derealization disorder.
> 
> ...


 It depends on what was in the marijuana. Apparently, people have doctored it up to be more powerful than ever before.

I'd stay away from the stuff and possibly who gave it to you!


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

ravenseldoncat said:


> I don't know, but I have had a similar experience with weed. It has convinced me not to do it anymore.


You can bet I'm not doing it anymore either. How long has it lasted in your case?


Umpalumpa said:


> Hmmm 5 days after? I think not.
> You take medication? Combining alcohol with weed and pills may be a little bit too much.


No pills involved, no worries!


Bert Reynolds said:


> Yeah it's normal. Back when I used to smoke more often I always had "brain fog" the next couple of days afterwards. It made me very lazy and mellow but it goes away in a week or so.


Good to hear. I've read up a bit online and it seems many people do experience after effects. Some people feel dizzy for days, weeks, even months after their MJ experience. It does freak me out to some degree.



millenniumman75 said:


> It depends on what was in the marijuana. Apparently, people have doctored it up to be more powerful than ever before.
> 
> I'd stay away from the stuff and possibly who gave it to you!


Yea, I'm definitely staying away from the stuff in the future. Absolutely no purpose in smoking joints for me.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

You been saving these threads up all week?


----------



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

Your story is not rare at all. Google "marijuana and derealization" and you will get thousands of stories just like yours. A lot of people, myself included, have experienced depersonalization, derealization and panic attacks long after the marijuana has cleared the system. Some people on here recommend using marijuana for their anxiety, but I think people with anxiety disorders are playing with fire when they do it.

There is not much you can do about it now except stay away from marijuana like it is the plague.

People with anxiety disorders, particularly younger people, should not be messing with any type of hallucinatory drug like marijuana. Just my opinion.



Mr Bacon said:


> I wasn't sure where to post this, but since marijuana is considered a med in some states, I might as well post it here. I don't know if that's a violation of the rules.
> 
> I usually never smoke joints, maybe done it 5 times in my life at most, because I don't find any pleasure in doing so. Sunday night we shared a joint between 3 friends - I was also drunk - and I made the mistake of taking a couple hits. Since then, I've been feeling spaced out. I feel a bit clumsy, I'm not as sharp mentally, and it's frankly annoying. Could be some sort of temporary derealization disorder.
> 
> ...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

DRUGSAREnotGOOD said:


> Your story is not rare at all. Google "marijuana and derealization" and you will get thousands of stories just like yours. A lot of people, myself included, have experienced depersonalization, derealization and panic attacks long after the marijuana has cleared the system. Some people on here recommend using marijuana for their anxiety, but I think people with anxiety disorders are playing with fire when they do it.
> 
> There is not much you can do about it now except stay away from marijuana like it is the plague.
> 
> People with anxiety disorders, particularly younger people, should not be messing with any type of hallucinatory drug like marijuana. Just my opinion.


Attempting to treat any illness with drugs you buy from a friend, or a "friend" is definitely a bad idea(but unfortunately, it's the only choice for some of us). 
Smoking marijuana to treat a specific illness is not a bad idea, provided it's the right strain of marijuana for what you're trying to treat.

The marijuana I smoke is from a "friend", and it's not what I'd recommend someone with an anxiety disorder to smoke. It helps the symptoms of major depression though(like, wishing for death), which is what I use it for.

OP, it's not uncommon for someone who doesn't smoke marijuana often, to experience some "minor" side effects a few days later. It's a mind-altering drug. I also wouldn't recommend smoking marijuana while you're drunk.


----------



## Jc61304 (Feb 10, 2014)

Yeah, I smoked for 4 years everyday and have been left with DP for the last year or so...it's had it's highs and lows but it's certainly just temporary depersonalization...take your mind off of it with exercise or video games and stay away from weed and it'll go away soon enough. Some people just have bad reactions to weed, even people like me who did it for so long, it can kinda just happen. It can also aggravate pre existing anxiety so if you don't feel good for that long then you and MJ don't get along


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

God, I love weed. Only smoked it a handful of times but it's fantastic. I've never had that experience, only the day after do I still feel chill and happy and a little more light-headed than usual. I wish I could have it for 5 days.


----------



## ravenseldoncat (Feb 18, 2014)

Mr Bacon said:


> You can bet I'm not doing it anymore either. How long has it lasted in your case?


It lasted for about a week one time when I accidentally consumed a pot brownie(funny story as to how that happened). I have also smoked before and felt like I've recovered, but three weeks later, I have that weird distant, spacey feeling that drives me nuts.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Smoking weed when you have been drinking is probably not a good idea. At least not for me. I get the spins like crazy. lowered inhibitions and deep magical thoughts do not mix well for some people.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

It was laced.


----------



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

joked35 said:


> It was laced.


No, it wasn't. I experienced the same thing as the OP. I was doing the same weed as everyone else and I was the only one that lost my sh it after doing it.


----------



## naturevalley (Mar 1, 2014)

I have no idea what it could be. I smoke everyday and all I can say Is that It helps me.

I've 'consumed' copious amounts being blown out of my mind. Loved every second of it. To some though the mind cannot tolerate it as well and the effects are cause paranoia and even be a terrifying experience for users.. I guess the most important thing to know when using psychoactive compounds is knowing that you will be okay while you are under It's effects and that the effects will end and Is not forever. You must not get lose yourself while treading a different state of mind.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Mr bacon!! 

Hey man I had this for a week after a bad trip on mj. It sounds very similar to dp/dr. Don't worry as this will go away with time. Avoid weed and all drugs till your mind recovers. I found exercising fixes this state of mind your in. Message me of you have any questions.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Marijuana is weird in that it affects everyone differently. Your experience is not typical though. It usually lasts a few hours.


----------



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

Not to alarm you, but my derealization lasted close to two years after one trip. Derealization is about the scariest emotion you can feel, even though it might sound kind of cool on paper. It is particularly scary when you don't know what derealization is, do not realize that other people also frequently and experience it, and think that you have completely lost your mind and will be in this scary dream world forever. If you are prone to anxiety, and in particular if you are still a teenager and your mind has not finished developing, DO NOT mess with any hallucinogenic drugs.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

DRUGSAREnotGOOD said:


> DO NOT mess with any hallucinogenic drugs.


Too late. I've done marijuana, MDMA, LSD, ket (unknowingly). Ketamine was by far the scariest thing I have ever done. In all the times I had marijuana I had one scary experience I reckon it was laced.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

DRUGSAREnotGOOD said:


> Not to alarm you, but my derealization lasted close to two years after one trip. Derealization is about the scariest emotion you can feel, even though it might sound kind of cool on paper. It is particularly scary when you don't know what derealization is, do not realize that other people also frequently and experience it, and think that you have completely lost your mind and will be in this scary dream world forever. If you are prone to anxiety, and in particular if you are still a teenager and your mind has not finished developing, DO NOT mess with any hallucinogenic drugs.


It's fine, I'm not a teenager, I'm 22. But still. The damn feeling is still there today, and it's still as annoying and intense. When I look at myself in the mirror, it feels like the reflection isn't me. When I talk, I don't recognize my voice. When I walk, it's like I have to get re-accustomed to the feeling of my feet hitting the ground, and my sense of balance is off. Things around me look more "dreamy" and I feel dizzy. It also takes me a longer time to understand what I'm reading.

Horrible crap, I don't know how you didn't fall into despair when it lasted 2 years in your case. Were you a frequent abuser?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Maybe your body's just not used to it. You've only had it 5 times in your life. 

By the way, what's smoking weed like? I don't plan to do it, lol I'm only 16, I can't even drink, but since you have, what's it like?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

MadTroll153 said:


> Maybe your body's just not used to it. You've only had it 5 times in your life.
> 
> By the way, what's smoking weed like? I don't plan to do it, lol I'm only 16, I can't even drink, but since you have, what's it like?


Lightheaded, eyelids feel heavy, everything feels fake and surreal, you get paranoid and you think in strange ways.

It really depends on your environment. If you are in a quiet and calm environment, then you will feel extremely relaxed and happy. If you are in a fast paced environment and surrounded by a lot of people, then you get confused and panicky.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

This is derealization and depersonalization most likely. It'll go away most likely (hopefully) It didn't go away for me for 18 months.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

JayDontCareEh said:


> Smoking weed when you have been drinking is probably not a good idea. At least not for me. I get the spins like crazy. lowered inhibitions and deep magical thoughts do not mix well for some people.


That's why in my experience, you smoke first and then go ahead and drink. The other way around usually ends up with the spins and gets you quite f***** up depending how much you do.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Fascinating and I am not being sarcastic either. I have never heard of this from weed. I have smoked it more times than I could recount (although I no longer do and haven't for just about forever) and never once had that happen, nor have I seen it happen to others. Seems like a very rare side effect to me. Unless it had something else in it.


----------



## SadSelf (Jan 24, 2014)

you can smoke a weed while drinking but in limit not take a overdose, fi you do this than it will effect on your health . 

Excessive of anything is dangerous to health


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

You did have your mind set before on the image of marijuana not being joyful, but the only reason you smoked it is because you were drunk and you didn't get to completely think about it. You could just be experiencing a placebo effect, because you told yourself in the past it's non enjoyable you may feel now that it has done you harm because you did it again. 
It's like when you eat a lot of chocolate chip cookies to the point where you throw up, now your body thinks "if i eat more chocolate chip cookies, I'll throw up" so now if you eat one immediately you'll feel disgusted and want to throw up even though your not allergic to any of the ingredients in it.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> You did have your mind set before on the image of marijuana not being joyful, but the only reason you smoked it is because you were drunk and you didn't get to completely think about it. You could just be experiencing a placebo effect, because you told yourself in the past it's non enjoyable you may feel now that it has done you harm because you did it again.


No.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Are you still having symptoms?


----------

